# Psychisch welzijn > Vermoeidheid >  Ik kan niet slapen!

## mailtruusje

hallo mensen!

ik slaap heel slecht.. eigenlijk al heel lang, maar het laatste half jaar ging het wat beter, toen sliep ik meestal met 3 kwartier tot een uur, maar nu ben ik weer terug bij af: slaap pas na 2 of soms zelfs pas na 3 uur! ik wordt er helemaal gek van! heb giga wallen onder mijn ogen enzo.. 

wie herkent dit? wat doe je eraan?

----------


## Mortat

Ik herken het helaas wel. Altijd al moeite gehad met in slaap vallen, maar sinds de vakantie begonnen is kan ik net zo goed wakker blijven. Met een beetje geluk val ik na zo een 3 uur wakker liggen in slaap en word ik 4 uurtjes erna weer wakker. 

Wat helpt is heel simpel: beweging. Probeer je dag zo vol mogelijk te plannen met allemaal inspannende dingen. Ga fietsen, sporten, shoppen, tuinieren, net waar je zin in hebt. Buiten zijn scheelt ook veel, maar helaas zit het weer niet echt mee. Misschien zou je eens moeten proberen om een dagje te gaan zwemmen en testen of dat werkt.

Verder wil warme melk of thee voor het slapen gaan ook helpen. Aspierientjes maken je ook wel slaperig(er) en geven je iets minder moeite om in slaap te vallen.

----------


## mailtruusje

hey!

jij zegt dat je dag vol plannen helpt, maar dat doe ik eerlijk gezegd al wel, ik ben iemand die niet houdt van de hele dag stil zitten, ik wil iets doen! maar het gekke is dat er ook mensen zijn die juist zeggen dat je je dag rustig in moet delen, niet te veel (gekke) dingen doen.. wat werkt bij jou het beste? heb je er veel last van, moe? dat heb ik namelijk meestal niet, je wend er aan..

nou, groetjes!

----------


## Mortat

Ik ben juist een rustig iemand, dus ik vind het vreselijk om zo veel te moeten doen, liefst lees ik gewoon ergens rustig een boekje. Maar hoe meer ik doe op een dag, hoe makkelijker ik in slaap val. Het hoeft niet eens zo heel veel te zijn denk ik, als je maar gewoon iets doet. Zo te zien zal het wel niet werken bij jou dan, misschien eens langs gaan bij een dokter? Ik heb ooit eens slaappillen gehad, maar kan me niet echt meer herinneren of ze wel werkten.

En moe, tja, voornamelijk 's ochtends en nadat ik iets gedaan heb. 's Avonds eigenlijk haast niet meer, behalve rond een uur of 8, maar als ik dan al ga slapen word ik 4 uur 's nachts wakker en kan ik niet meer slapen. Ik zal blij zijn als de vakantie voorbij is, hopelijk val ik dan weer terug in mijn oude ritme  :Smile:

----------


## mailtruusje

nja.. ik ben dr vroeger toen ik een jaar of 8 was al wel eens voor naar de dokter gewees, die dacht dat het kwam doordat ik en te snel adem, en doordat ik piekerde, dacht hij.. ik kreeg ook slaappillen mee, maar wilde ze nie hebben. uiteindelijk heb ik ze toch genomen, ze hielpen wel wat, maar als je er weer mee stopt slaap je weer nie dus wat schiet je er dan mee op? kheb eigg geen zin weer naar de dokter te gaan, maar ja.. misschien wel slim indd??!

hoop voor jou dat je indd snel terug komt in je oude ritme, sliep je dan wel beter?

----------


## minke

heb zelf ook een tijd niet of nauwelijks geslapen.

ik ben er van af gekomen door geen kauwgum,pepermunt en cola meer te eten s'avonds.
Ook hielp bij mij het drinken van rooibos thee,hier wordt je namelijk rustig van.
En een goed warm bad met wat rustgevende badolie wil ook wel eens helpen.

daarbij is het ook belangrijk dat je s'avonds afschakeld en niet blijft nadenken.

succes gr. minke

----------


## papaya

Truus, als je van pittig eten houdt dan moet je vaak rode pepers of sambal gebruiken. Er zitten stoffen in die je een uitstekende nachtrust geven.

Succes, Edwin

----------


## meisje17

heeey,

Als je nie kan slapen snacht en je ligt te woelen in je bed is het belangrijk
om even je kamer uit te gaan, je moet nie dan indezelfde kamer blijven ga naar een andere kamer en ga even lezen of kijk in een brandend kaarsje het helpt echt probeer het maar!!

groetjes

----------


## chrizzaxo

> hallo mensen!
> 
> ik slaap heel slecht.. eigenlijk al heel lang, maar het laatste half jaar ging het wat beter, toen sliep ik meestal met 3 kwartier tot een uur, maar nu ben ik weer terug bij af: slaap pas na 2 of soms zelfs pas na 3 uur! ik wordt er helemaal gek van! heb giga wallen onder mijn ogen enzo.. 
> 
> wie herkent dit? wat doe je eraan?


Eigenlijk heel eenvoudig, in bed dekens of dekbed wat los maken en je voeten optillen, je buikspieren spannen dan vanzelf aan, en houd dit zo lang mogelijk vol.
Voeten laten zakken, mag met een plof, en opnieuw beginnen, een keer of drie. Je zult zien dat het werkt .
Laat weten of het helpt

mvg.....Chriz

----------


## Agnes574

Ik heb ook veel last van slaapproblemen;
-niet in slaap kunnen vallen terwijl ik toch doodmoe ben,
-veel liggen piekeren in bed
-geen lekker 'plekje' kunnen vinden,etc..

Maar veel is te wijten aan het feit dat ik CVS(chronisch vermoeidheidssyndroom) heb...

Wat ik doe als ik niet kan slapen:
-niet blijven woelen en draaien,maar opstaan en iets rustgevends doen(wat puzzelen,beetje tv kijken,de honden beetje knuffelen)
-zorgen dat ik het koud krijg dan,als ik opgestaan ben(als je dan terug in bed kruipt en je krijgt het lekker warm,val je vlugger in slaap)
-op mijn gemak gewoon in het donker zitten met één kaarsje aan(bijv met een kop thee)
-buikademhalingsoefeningen;daar wordt je heel rustig van,het maakt je hoofd leeg en zorgt ervoor dat je vlugger in slaap valt
-en in 'noodgevallen',als echt niets helpt;eens een slaaptablet of kalmeringstablet...maar die neem ik zeker niet vaak(wil er niet verslaafd aan raken!)

Je slaapomgeving doet ook veel...
-Zorg voor een stille,donkere,goed geventileerde en koele slaapkamer en een goed bed(ik heb gisteren een nieuw bed gekocht en heb 12u aan één stuk geslapen!!)
-Zorg dat je slaapkamer enkel dient om te slapen...dus geen tv kijken in bed(of anders toch heel kort!)
-Zorg ook dat je je goed voelt in je slaapkamer;zorg dat hij gezellig is,maar niet te druk qua inrichting en aankleding!

....Ik hoop dat je snel beter slaapt,ik weet zelf al te goed wat een 'slechte' en/of 'verstoorde' slaap met je doet....

Sterkte en succes,
Grtjs Agnes Xx

----------


## Agnes574

Ik weet dat dit een topic is waar al lang niet op gepost is,
maar ik weet zeker dat er nog veel mensen zijn die 'slaapproblemen' hebben,
vandaar dat ik toch even wilde reageren... :Wink:

----------


## Malvado

> hallo mensen!
> 
> ik slaap heel slecht.. eigenlijk al heel lang, maar het laatste half jaar ging het wat beter, toen sliep ik meestal met 3 kwartier tot een uur, maar nu ben ik weer terug bij af: slaap pas na 2 of soms zelfs pas na 3 uur! ik wordt er helemaal gek van! heb giga wallen onder mijn ogen enzo.. 
> 
> wie herkent dit? wat doe je eraan?


Voldoende bewegen overdag. Actief zijn. Probeer echt iets te vinden waardoor je een beetje moe kan worden. Geloof me het is de moeite waard. Probeer ook melk en honing voor het slapengaan. Als je last hebt van gedoe in je hoofd zorg ervoor dat je ook genoeg sociale contacten hebt. Goeie gesprekken kunnen al dat gedoe uit je hoofd banen.

----------


## Sylvia93

> Ik weet dat dit een topic is waar al lang niet op gepost is,
> maar ik weet zeker dat er nog veel mensen zijn die 'slaapproblemen' hebben,
> vandaar dat ik toch even wilde reageren...


ja je hebt wel gelijk hoor :Wink: 
ik slaap ookal énorm slecht, in het begin kwam dat echt doordat ik lag te piekeren 's nachts, dat doe ik niet meer ik hou me rustig 's nachts maar ik zie het toch elke nacht weer 4 uur worden.. en dan wordt ik om de 5 min wakker,
en 's morgens heel vroeg sta ik weer naast mn bed (ben geen uitslaper)
het afgelopen jaar heb ik wel de ziekte van pfeiffer gehad, daardoor énorm veel geslapen toen was ik ook echt moe enso, 
nu ben ik gewoon helemaal niet moe, na ong al 3 weken slecht geslapen te hebben ben ik nog steeds gewoon fit geen wallen ben niet moe, echt heel vreemd,
mja de tips in dit topic zijn wel handig dus ik ga vannacht wat uitproberen, wie weet helpt het :Big Grin: 

xxxx

----------


## Luuss0404

Hier links binnen dit forum mbt tips over slapen:

http://www.medicity.nl/showthread.php?t=5289 over eten en slapen
http://www.medicity.nl/showthread.php?t=4121 moeheid wat kan je er tegen doen?
http://www.medicity.nl/showthread.php?t=5007 ploegendienst en slaap-tips
http://www.medicity.nl/showthread.php?t=5073 slaapklachten-gedragstherapie kan helpen
http://www.medicity.nl/showthread.php?t=4254 nachtrust verbeteren maar hoe?
http://www.medicity.nl/showthread.php?t=4108 tips voor betere slaap

In deze artikelen staan verschillende tips om beter te kunnen slapen, hopelijk helpt het!

Groeten Luuss

----------

